# Programma Schemi Elettrici ed Elettronici [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao,

sto cercando un programma per progettare circuiti elettrici ed elettronici.

Qualche nome?

Saluti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

sci-electronics/eagle 

sci-electronics/kicad

----------

## saverik

ciao questo il responso

```
Hp840-G3 /home/saverik # emerge --ask eagle

!!! Section 'wine-overlay' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'wine' set inside repository

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1  USE="-doc" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/7.3/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run'

--2020-04-03 17:51:14--  ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/7.3/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run.__download__’

Resolving ftp.cadsoft.de... 188.40.46.46

Connecting to ftp.cadsoft.de|188.40.46.46|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /eagle/program/7.3 ... 

No such directory ‘eagle/program/7.3’.

!!! Couldn't download 'eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/log/portage/sci-electronics:eagle-7.3.0-r1:20200403-155114.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/sci-electronics:eagle-7.3.0-r1:20200403-155114.log'

 * Messages for package sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1:

 * Log file: /var/log/portage/sci-electronics:eagle-7.3.0-r1:20200403-155114.log

 * Fetch failed for 'sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/log/portage/sci-electronics:eagle-7.3.0-r1:20200403-155114.log'
```

e questo il log

```
>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/7.3/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run'

--2020-04-03 17:51:14--  ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/7.3/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run.__download__’

Resolving ftp.cadsoft.de... 188.40.46.46

Connecting to ftp.cadsoft.de|188.40.46.46|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /eagle/program/7.3 ... 

No such directory ‘eagle/program/7.3’.

!!! Couldn't download 'eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run'. Aborting.

[31;01m * [39;49;00mFetch failed for 'sci-electronics/eagle-7.3.0-r1', Log file:

[31;01m * [39;49;00m '/var/log/portage/sci-electronics:eagle-7.3.0-r1:20200403-155114.log'

```

non riesco a capire

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a smascherare la versione 7.7.0-r1

----------

## fturco

Quel file è disponibile su Internet Archive:

```
wget https://web.archive.org/web/20170121013958/ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/7.3/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run

cp eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run /var/cache/distfiles

chmod portage:portage /var/cache/distfiles/eagle-lin64-7.3.0.run

emerge sci-electronics/eagle
```

Edit: sembra che EAGLE sia software proprietario, quindi te ne sconsiglio l'uso

----------

## saverik

quindi con la licenza come si fa?

non ho ben compreso...

----------

## fturco

Dipende da quale licenze hai scelto di accettare sul tuo sistema.

Puoi verificarlo con:

```
portageq envvar ACCEPT_LICENSE
```

Oppure:

```
emerge --info | grep ACCEPT_LICENSE
```

Eventualmente puoi aggiungere un'eccezione utilizzando il file /etc/portage/package.license.

----------

## saverik

questo il make.conf 

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

######

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

######

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

###########

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse libinput synaptics"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#########

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

#PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

###USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.5"

###PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

#############

USE="X -kde -qt5 -gnome alsa bluetooth gtk3 mtp multilib dhclient pulseaudio networkmanager"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc"

##ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

```

----------

## fturco

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> ```
> ...

 

Questo significa che hai scelto di accettare qualunque software a prescindere dalla licenza usata.

In questo caso Portage non ti impedirà di installare sci-electronics/eagle.

----------

## saverik

Tutto ok!

Ho smascherato la versione 7.7.0-r1

Per la licenza ho accettato quella proposta e tutto funziona.

Grazie

----------

